

Ask HN: Who's Hiring (March 2011) - robinwarren

Please lead with the positions' locations.<p>And make it clear if working remotely is a possibility.
======
martharotter
Nomad Editions - New York (sorry remote not an option for this role)
<http://readnomad.com>

Developer for Digital Magazine Startup

Nomad Editions, a startup creating digital weeklies for mobile devices, is
looking for an awesome web-standards focused HTML/CSS/JS developer to help
build our content on top of Treesaver (treesaver.net), one of the most
exciting new open source frameworks for digital news and magazine publishing.
The developer will be responsible for taking wireframes and translating them
into standards-compliant web pages in Treesaver.

We're seeking: - Expertise in standards-based web development with HTML/CSS/JS
- Experience with source control (Git or SVN) - Ideal candidate would also
have design skills - Interest in working with a very exciting company doing
something no one else in the digital publishing industry is doing: making
digital content look amazing everywhere

If you're interested or have questions, please e-mail Martha Rotter at
mrotter@readnomad.com

------
robinwarren
Taunton, England (near Bristol)

Java developers wanting a great working environment, in Taunton. We've an
expanding thick client app, we're already market leading in the UK for public
sector and currently looking to expand into other markets and product areas.
We hired the last guy who responded to a who's hiring post on HN and now need
another excellent dev wanting to work in Taunton.

<http://www.covalentsoftware.com/company/careers.php>

------
klochner
RentMineOnline (San Francisco, based in the Presidio), would consider interns,
remote, and part-time or full-time.

Rails dev: you would be our #2 full-time developer, coding, refining our tech
stack as we grow, and helping to coordinate our remote developers. Our current
stack is {slicehost,nginx,passenger,rails,delayed_job,MySQL}. We recently
upgraded to Rails3, and are adding fun stuff like varnish/redis/memcached
next. We also use some amazon services {s3,rds,sdb} and have a fairly deep
integration with facebook platform.

UX: prototype or jquery with a dash of design sensibility & a knack for user
flows. This could be remote or part-time, but we prefer SF-based and are
ultimately looking to fill a lead design role.

contact me - kevin@, and include #job somewhere in the subject so I don't miss
it.

------
Roedou
Seattle WA: Distilled - Sales Role

We're a Search Marketing consultancy; HQed in London UK, we opened a Seattle
office in 2010. We work for plenty of large brands - though we have a bunch of
startups amongst our client list as well.

Looking for a Sales Exec with some experienced to join the team and keep us
growing fast.

[http://www.distilledconsulting.com/jobs-opportunities-
seattl...](http://www.distilledconsulting.com/jobs-opportunities-seattle-
washington/sales-executive)

------
egor83
premature version: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270790>

------
cdrw
London, UK

Commercial Security International provide internet monitoring services focused
around intelligence gathering, asset and brand protection.

We're looking for a developer to join our team working on our MS stack using
ASP.NET MVC, jQuery, EC2 and TDD in an Agile environment.

Checkout our website at <http://comsechq.com> or email: jobs at comsechq.com
if your interested.

------
xsmasher
TinyCo, San Francisco

A mobile games startup, but profitable with shipped titles!

Seeking iPhone and Android devs, veterans of other platforms, and generally
smart folks.

<http://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=nnEMjgwR>

------
drallison
Maxeler Technologies (London,England and Palo Alto, California USA)

HPC Applications Acceleration engineers, CUDA/GPU programming, Software tools
and systems programmers, FPGA/Hardware engineers, Systems Administrators.

<http://www.maxeler.com/careers/>

------
jmbailon
Box.net- Palo Alto, CA <https://sales.box.net/company/careers>

Sales, Engineering, and Tech Ops

email me at joel at box dot net

------
techscruggs
Austin TX

Ruby Developer for AcademicWorks

More details here: <http://www.academicworks.com/careers>

------
bitwizard
iSpQ VideoChat - Blacksburg, VA - Remote work OK

Seeking: MacOS Cocoa developer to code on dynamic client/server commercial
application with 3M+ users. <http://www.ispq.com>. Clear product roadmap and
tasking. Active and established Mac community is waiting for new bits and you
can make it happen.

Submit comments/questions to support.ispq.com

------
BenSchaechter
Palo Alto, California

<http://www.gopollgo.com> is a social polling platform and we're looking for
rock-solid talent. Our stack is Ruby on Rails / JQuery / HAML / SASS / MySQL /
Nginx / Passenger / Git. Competitive pay + options. Sadly, we are not
accepting remote workers right now.

Check out our opportunities: <http://gopollgo.com/about/jobs>

